
Number of Threads to Create - rick22
https://www.akkadia.org/drepper/thread-number-stacks.html
======
rurban
He obviously never heard of split stacks, which do solve exactly that problem.
Eg.
[https://gcc.gnu.org/wiki/SplitStacks](https://gcc.gnu.org/wiki/SplitStacks)

